

Californian VC (YC) wants Cambridge start-ups for new funding round - drm237
http://www.businessweekly.co.uk/2009031234650/venture-capital/californian-vc-wants-cambridge-start-ups-for-new-funding-round.html

======
speek
Might be worth noting that I think they mean Cambridge in the UK... not
Cambridge, MA.

~~~
jedc
They do. :) From the article- "We’ve funded a lot of start-ups from Europe and
from England specifically. We would be delighted to have more, especially from
Cambridge."

------
pclark
YC has taken an amazing "niche" that the UK doesn't get.

I've been looking seriously at seed/angel investment in the UK - and it's all
so _heavy_ , if we want £20k to take our product _to market_ its impossible.
It isn't the money hackers _need_ it's the people, the marketing, the
community. And if you're investing hundreds of thousands of pounds you can't
_have_ a portfolio of 100 companies you've invested in, so you can't have the
great community.

Hackers like other hackers. Not money, not employing dozens of people --
hacking!

------
olegp
Does anyone know where and when is the get together mentioned in the article?

~~~
jedc
I'd get in touch with Matt Schofield about it.

For any other Cambridge (UK) hackers checking out this thread, there's a
pizza/beer meetup at the Cambridge Coworking space tomorrow (Friday) night.
Plan is to chat about nefarious plans that are going to set Cambridge alight.
Get in touch on Twitter (@jedc) if interested.

------
rs
Maybe I am missing the point here - why Cambridge specifically ? What about
London, or even Oxford ?

